# Ironhorse is out



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2009)

Found this somewhere else, read any bike forum and lots of people are talking about it; latest "hype" of the past two weeks. Verdict is that you will still be able  to get bearings, but good luck if your frame cracks.



			
				ihateu said:
			
		

> I figured it was the right time to post this thread. First off, let it be known what I am about to say in this post is 100% true and can be backed up by articles released in many bicycle magazines as well as hands on experience. So I will also state that what I am saying here is not made up and I am leaving out many thing more things that would have you as a person and a rider disgusted .
> 
> Ironhorse is done. 100% . For those here who know who I am know this is true and I have not exaggerated this information at all. I kind of wish it was not true.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2009)

The last that I heard is that IH has done some shady stuff in the past, but that they were getting sold to a new company.  It's been reported that the above poster is a former, very disgruntled, employee.  I'm not sure what is true, but either way it's a shame to see a brand with such a following go down like this...


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah here's a post from DW himself:


			
				_dw said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you are getting your information, but the suggestion that "Dw-link wanted major coin to continue their relationship with wwcs." could not be further from the truth.
> 
> I ended the dw-link relationship with the Iron Horse brand. There was never a point in time where Iron Horse had the ability to end any relationship, and quite to the contrary, their hope was to continue the relationship. As it stands today, Iron Horse stopped paying dw-link in early 2008 (although they continued to sell bikes). It has become a pretty sad situation and it has forced some actions that I know my company would rather not be a part of. Oh well, I chock it up to learning experience and move on. I just hope that Iron Horse can make good on their contract obligations but I am not losing sleep over it any more. I made peace with that back in 2007.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2009)

Austin might be in luck until they run out of replacement parts inventory since he bought his bike from RS.


			
				Randall Scott Company said:
			
		

> We will post an official statement in the next couple of days to dispel a number of myths regarding the situation.  A byproduct of all of this has been increased traffic to our site and increased sales. Goes to show that all press is good press
> 
> The hard working staff at Randall Scott Company are most concerned about our customers and making sure they understand that they will be  taken care of when purchasing an IH bike from us.
> 
> ...


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 13, 2009)

killah deals though now!

ironhorse bikes cheap!
http://www.rscycle.com/Shop-by-Brand/2007-2008-Iron-Horse-Mountain-Bikes
warning: ironhorse is out of businees i guess so warranty issues may be unsupported


----------



## skizilla (Mar 14, 2009)

*I do not fiind anything about this*

I googled news searched for articles about irohorse going out of business i did not find anything.  Sounds like a load of bull to me.  There is nothing on their website about it.  They sell ironhorses at major retailers so they sound pretty secure to me.  Link up to these news article or a notice from their company or the company that owns them.  LINK UP OR SHUT UP!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 14, 2009)

skizilla said:


> I googled news searched for articles about irohorse going out of business i did not find anything.  Sounds like a load of bull to me.  There is nothing on their website about it.  They sell ironhorses at major retailers so they sound pretty secure to me.  Link up to these news article or a notice from their company or the company that owns them.  LINK UP OR SHUT UP!!!



Go to ANY mountain bike forum and read about it. Go to any bike shop that sells Ironhorse and they will tell you about it. Call Ironhorse themselves and you probably won't even get a response.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2009)

This is the closest to a news story I could find.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/buyer-sought-for-iron-horse-as-parent-company-goes-bust-20613


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2009)

skizilla said:


> I googled news searched for articles about irohorse going out of business i did not find anything.  Sounds like a load of bull to me.  There is nothing on their website about it.  They sell ironhorses at major retailers so they sound pretty secure to me.  Link up to these news article or a notice from their company or the company that owns them.  LINK UP OR SHUT UP!!!



why don't you try calling IH and see if they pick up?

They are done! Dave Weigal of the DW link pretty much confirmed that they are gone on a thread on MTBR


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Recent article:

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/2543.html


----------

